# BEER, FISHING, SEX & GOLF



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A man was 
walking down the street when he was accosted by a 
particularly dirty and shabby-looking homeless man who
asked him for a couple of dollars for 
dinner. 

The man took out his wallet, 
extracted ten dollars and asked, "If I give you this 
money, will you buy some beer with it instead of 
dinner?" 

"No, I had to stop drinking 
years ago," the homeless man 
replied. 

"Will you use it to go fishing 
instead of buying food?" the man 
asked. 

"No, I don't waste time fishing," 
the homeless man said. "I need to spend all my time 
trying to stay alive." 

"Will you spend 
this on greens fees at a golf course instead of food?" 
the man asked. 

"Are you NUTS!" replied 
the homeless man. "I haven't played golf in 20 
years!" 

"Will you spend the money on a 
woman in the red light district instead of food?" the 
man asked. 

"What disease would I get for 
ten lousy bucks?" exclaimed the homeless 
man. 

"Well," said the man, "I'm not going 
to give you the money. Instead, I'm going to take you 
home for a terrific dinner cooked by my 
wife." 

The homeless man was astounded. 
"Won't your wife be furious with you for doing that? I 
know I'm dirty, and I probably smell pretty 
disgusting." 

The man replied, "That's 
okay. It's important for her to see what a man looks 
like after he has given up beer, fishing, golf, and 
sex."


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats funny right there!


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, that's good


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, that's a good one. Useful even.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## lobowatch (Apr 23, 2011)

haha, nice one!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice..


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

-_O- Bravo! Bravo!


----------

